# how Germans camp



## n brown (Jan 26, 2014)

German Camping Trip | The Poke:


----------



## rottiontour (Jan 26, 2014)

....not a wildcamper i guess.


----------



## wineciccio (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey that's my mate, Heinz or is it Muller???


----------



## Randonneur (Jan 26, 2014)

He forgot the helicopter!!!!


----------



## n brown (Jan 26, 2014)

you may laugh,but a German guy turned up at Taghazoute with a converted UN ambulance,4wd of course,pulling a Jeep on an A frame.on a rack on the back he had one of those 750cc bikes they use on the Dakar race.first he unloaded an inflatable with an outboard and went for a spin,then later I heard a buzzing noise and the bugger flew past hanging from a powered parafoil ! when I met him I just said 'you *******!' he asked what the problem was and I said 'not only are you obviously loaded,not only have you got all the toys.but you just had to be tall and handsome too,didn't you'' turned out he had a sense of humour,which he must have picked up when visiting England once


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm still trying to work out how he loads the RIB


----------



## donkey too (Jan 27, 2014)

I wonder if the trailer lift is electric or hand operated?


----------



## jenks (Jan 27, 2014)

A true hero!

I like that they are still camping because they can! When people say about winning the lottery and never camping again it's the Ritza or Hilton all the way, in my mind they are losers they've won money and lost soul. This person clearly has money (or lots of debts!) and still enjoys life.

Just remember life isn't a race but when we get to the end we all die - therefore whoever dies with the best toys wins!


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 29, 2014)

I wish!


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Jan 29, 2014)

I took a pic of this one while near Ruddesheim.


----------



## groyne (Feb 12, 2014)

Not quite in the same league, but here's my daughter with our alternate forms of transport. 















Suppose they beat the skateboard and bodyboard.:lol-053:


----------



## suej (Feb 12, 2014)

Oo that bottom picture looks like Redcar with those awful wind turbines at the mouth of the Tees, just to digress. Sorry!

Sue


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Feb 12, 2014)

suej said:


> Oo that bottom picture looks like Redcar with those awful wind turbines at the mouth of the Tees, just to digress. Sorry!
> 
> Sue



Spent a night on the sea front at marske the other week, thought it were ok, but headed back to Saltburn in the morning.!

JT


----------



## Luckheart (Feb 13, 2014)

It's pretty cool having a cable car though!


----------

